# Upper GI Results



## ufgator (Oct 21, 2004)

My GI told me I had a lot of leftover food in my stomach (he said 150 cc's), and called it slow motility, I think (I was a little dazed). Is this a symptom of IBS?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

It's a symptom of slow motility. Do you have pain? Then, don't worry about it. Do you vomit?Google "slow motility" and read some of the transcripts.


----------

